
What Happens When You Zap Exposed Film with Static Electricity - Lio
https://petapixel.com/2020/03/03/unique-self-portraits-made-by-zapping-4x5-film-with-static-electricity/
======
syspec
I would of loved to see the unexposed statics, some of these just look two
photos super imposed. But I guess they literally are!

